# Seed Source - Reasonably Priced



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

If you are like me, you don't propagate all the garden seeds that you plant each year so you wind up buying either on line or at a seed store. We have a local "Feed and Seed" that has very good prices but not the largest assortment.

I found a website that had surprisingly low prices for even bulk seed, it is:

https://mvseeds.com/

I had been using Eden Brothers, Park Seed, and several smaller vendors for some specialty seeds but Mountain Valley had just about everything on their site and at a price that I could afford.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

pinetree garden nursery has many seeds under $1 a packet. good variety. even the more expensive ones go $1.25 or $1.75. they are my purchase place when I cant find seed locally at 25 cents a small packet.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Not a bad site, the seed prices are petty good and I like the other parts of the site like soap making section. Am thinking about starting to use "Molds" when I make soap instead of pouring the soap into a pan and slicing it into bars, am also going to order a book from them "Success With Cuttings" I have always had hit and miss luck when trying to root cuttings. 

Thanks.

On the other hand, many seeds that I buy are needed in quantities of an ounce or more so finding sources that have them are sometimes difficult, unless you want to spend a weeks pay in the process. The bulk seed prices are what usually what get my attention when looking for seed.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

I, too, have not always had luck finding larger quantities of seed at a reasonable price. I will check out their website. Thanks!


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

Davarm said:


> https://mvseeds.com/


Cool site. Thanks.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, Davarm. I've already lined up most of the veggie seeds for this summer, but your site link will be a big help with cover crops - good prices. :beercheer:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I got my order from Mountain Valley Seeds, They have the best bulk prices I have seen anywhere.

4 ounces Italian Broad Leaf Basil............$7.06
4 ounces Summer Savory......................$7.87
4 ounces Pink Banana Jumbo Squash.......$6.97
1 ounce Armenian Yard Long Cucumber....$3.83
1/4 ounce Spearmint............................$7.50

I didn't really need the 4 ounce packets but those were good prices and the leftovers will go in the freezer for the next couple years. I was wondering if they were new seeds, checked and were produced in 2011 and have a guaranteed germ rate of %80+.

I can get the Armenian Cucumbers for a better price at the local feed store but the picture for them on the web site showed a straight fruit instead of the "banana" shaped ones I get locally so decided to give them a try.

If the seeds germinate well, these guys will have my business for a good while to come.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

siletz said:


> I, too, have not always had luck finding larger quantities of seed at a reasonable price. I will check out their website. Thanks!


If you have an Agway, they usually have seed in bulk although the selection can be somewhat limited depending on your area.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Davarm said:


> I got my order from Mountain Valley Seeds, They have the best bulk prices I have seen anywhere.
> 
> 4 ounces Italian Broad Leaf Basil............$7.06
> 4 ounces Summer Savory......................$7.87
> ...


The only way to get straight Armenian cucumbers is to grow them on a trellis.. if they grow on the ground they curl. same with other skinny burpless types.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Emerald said:


> The only way to get straight Armenian cucumbers is to grow them on a trellis.. if they grow on the ground they curl. same with other skinny burpless types.


Thanks for that bit of info, guess I will just keep growing em curled, at least for this year anyway.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Davarm said:


> Thanks for that bit of info, guess I will just keep growing em curled, at least for this year anyway.


A friend of mine didn't believe me and said that the picture on the packet is what you get when you grow them.. hahaha.. I grew half the packet up the fencing and she grew the other half on the ground.. mine were long and hers looked like coiled snakes! We got a big kick out of it.. but they both tasted the same.. 
only other thing we noticed is that she did lose some to slugs that year due to it being a bit wetter than normal and I didn't.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I like southern exposure seed exchange. Heirloom seed with none of the Monsanto crap in them. Can reuse them year after year.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Emerald said:


> A friend of mine didn't believe me and said that the picture on the packet is what you get when you grow them.. hahaha.. I grew half the packet up the fencing and she grew the other half on the ground.. mine were long and hers looked like coiled snakes! We got a big kick out of it.. but they both tasted the same..
> only other thing we noticed is that she did lose some to slugs that year due to it being a bit wetter than normal and I didn't.


I thought about setting sections of fence for my cucumbers to grow on but decided to use what I had to make tomato hoops. I usually plant about 100 tomatos so didnt have much left for anything else, Im too cheap to buy another roll, for now.:dunno:

The next time I spring for a roll of wire(which "may" be this year) I will use it on the cucumbers and squash. We dont have too much problem with slugs down here, but the "Fire Ants" will bore into anything they can find and totally destroy it if you are not on your toes. They have even bored into the roots of my okra and eggplants eaten all the way up the stalks and made exits out the tops. They have turned into a bad garden pest along with being just a plain nuisance.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Davarm said:


> I thought about setting sections of fence for my cucumbers to grow on but decided to use what I had to make tomato hoops. I usually plant about 100 tomatos so didnt have much left for anything else, Im too cheap to buy another roll, for now.:dunno:
> 
> The next time I spring for a roll of wire(which "may" be this year) I will use it on the cucumbers and squash. We dont have too much problem with slugs down here, but the "Fire Ants" will bore into anything they can find and totally destroy it if you are not on your toes. They have even bored into the roots of my okra and eggplants eaten all the way up the stalks and made exits out the tops. They have turned into a bad garden pest along with being just a plain nuisance.


I don't get them up here but remember them nasty boogers from when I lived in Florida.. 
but.. I do remember what the neighbors did to get rid of them.. she would get as much water boiling as she could and then had help from the family to take it all out to the hill/mound and she would pour it right into the mound!
Another neighbor would mix powdered sugar and borax equally and put little tubs of it out.. like butter dishes, you put the sugar/borax in the butter dish(plastic) put the lid on but poke a few holes for the ants to get into it. they are supposed to take it back to the whole hill and all the ants die.

here I just sprinkle DE on and around the hills of the regular ants that I sometimes get in the garden. Works pretty well.


----------



## dawnwinds58 (Jul 12, 2010)

kappydell said:


> pinetree garden nursery has many seeds under $1 a packet. good variety. even the more expensive ones go $1.25 or $1.75. they are my purchase place when I cant find seed locally at 25 cents a small packet.


I've used Pinetree for years. Their seeds are fresh, tru to the stated variety, and have never failed to grow for me.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 5, 2012)

Another for Pinetree!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Emerald said:


> The only way to get straight Armenian cucumbers is to grow them on a trellis.. if they grow on the ground they curl. same with other skinny burpless types.


I was in my shed yesterday and found a partial roll of fence wire, enough to put up a trellis for three rows(20 feet rows), I usually plant at least 6.

Will let you know how the Armenians grow.


----------

